# Audi TT 02 Undercarriage Cover



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

well the undercarriage on my 225 TT just came off last night as i was driving. had to end up ripping it off cause it was really torn up i guess the previous owner only left 2 screws holding it up and it just came off. :banghead: anyways. WHERE can i order a replacement?! ive been looking everywhere some help would be awesome thank you!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

ECS has them and so should your local dealer. IIRC they are expensive. Another idea would be to get a skid plate.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

OEM part number: 8N0825235L

$169 from http://www.genuineaudiparts.com/


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

psssshhhhhh who need that plastic cover..... waaaay overrated if u ask me


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

not if you drive your car in the winter. They work really good for keeping the snow out of the engine bay. Not to mention if you do a lot of hwy driving they increase your MPG :beer:


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

driven all year round my friend....


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Hey!*

Check out Shokan.com

They sell used audi tt parts..get one cheap I'm sure.
Best for speed bumps...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

shokan is $$$ for parts though


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

i have one to sell....fairly new about 6 months old right before I replaced mine with a metal skid plate.
[email protected]


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Reviving an old thread:

My 8N0825235L needs replacing. Several are on eBay for $63, made by "TrustBuilt," "ProZone," and who knows who else.

Anyone try these aftermarket pans? Any good? Or should I stick with OEM?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

esoxlucios said:


> Reviving an old thread:
> 
> My 8N0825235L needs replacing. Several are on eBay for $63, made by "TrustBuilt," "ProZone," and who knows who else.
> 
> Anyone try these aftermarket pans? Any good? Or should I stick with OEM?


I wanna know too, I'm not baller enough to spend 200 on a 2x3 sheet of plastic


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

The Diesel Geeks plate has proven to be invaluable and has paid itself off many times over, especially with our roads. Very nice to have for any owner, but a must for the lowered folk. Ive been very happy with mine, as I will take an extremely loud bang and a few scratches to the plate, than a cracked or punctured oil pan...and Ive gone through quite a bit of loud bangs and a few scratches... 

An old shot of when I installed mine.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a bent panzer you can hammer back to shape. $150!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

ShockwaveCS said:


> I have a bent panzer you can hammer back to shape. $150!


Sent you a PM


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Check craigslist and stuff. I wound up finding one for 30 beans. I still can't believe how much they want for a new one! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

esoxlucios said:


> Reviving an old thread:
> 
> My 8N0825235L needs replacing. Several are on eBay for $63, made by "TrustBuilt," "ProZone," and who knows who else.
> 
> Anyone try these aftermarket pans? Any good? Or should I stick with OEM?


I ended up buying one for 60 shipped on ebay after seeing an oem one could be as much as 220.
The material is softer and more rubbery than stock, still relatively stiff tho. It also has a curve to it like it was stamped out of a roll of material or stored while curled like a wall poster for a long time. I haven't put it on yet, but I imagine I will have to use as many of the original mounting points as possible or it will hang down like a pringles chip in spots lol. IMO it was worth it. I'll follow up when I install it.


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

I just received one on Friday from eBay for $64 shipped with "hassle free" return protection, including return shipping if unsatisfied. Like L33t A2 wrote, it looks molded and cut out of a roll, and was deformed upon arrival. Putting it out in the sun with a few weights restored its shape, which is a bad omen considering the heat that it will experience under the carriage. I am assuming, however, that it won't be brittle in -20 winters here in Minnesota, and crack like the OEM one does, but that depends on the plastic, and I'm not waiting to find out. I'm returning this one, and just placed my order for the Panzer.


----------



## Zelgin (Dec 7, 2013)

esoxlucios said:


> I just received one on Friday from eBay for $64 shipped with "hassle free" return protection, including return shipping if unsatisfied. Like L33t A2 wrote, it looks molded and cut out of a roll, and was deformed upon arrival. Putting it out in the sun with a few weights restored its shape, which is a bad omen considering the heat that it will experience under the carriage. I am assuming, however, that it won't be brittle in -20 winters here in Minnesota, and crack like the OEM one does, but that depends on the plastic, and I'm not waiting to find out. I'm returning this one, and just placed my order for the Panzer.


I think you've made the right choice.
I had the plastic pan on mine. It was a replacement put on by the previous owner. After every drive, I would stuff 2 x 4 blocks under it, to get it warped back into shape. The engine heat would make it sag 2". It had all the reinforcing channels and deformations pressed into it, it was just too soft a material to stand up to the heat. I like my Panzer plate and have "used" it countless times.


----------

